# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  Bonjour à tous

## Au bonheur des Mascottes

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis une jeune femme de 29 ans et je viens de créer mon association pour la protection des petits animaux de compagnie... 

Je suis du sud de la France, près de Perpignan dans le 66. 

J'ai actuellement "à moi" 4 chiens (2 jack russel, 1 X malinois et 1 St bernard), 3 chats, 5 cochons d'inde, 2 oiseaux, 3 chinchillas (et la 4èime qui arrive dimanche !) des poissons rouges, 3 enfants et 1 maris... Je vous laisse deviner qui est le plus fatiguant  ::  ) 

Je cherche à parler avec un admin si possible en MP ou ici si ce n'est pas dérangeant... 
Merci

----------


## Raz'Kiss

Bienvenue  ::

----------


## Sara38

Bienvenue sur le forum :-) Jolie famille, ça ne doit pas être de tout repos !

----------

